# Help with Ice in driveway/parking lot with calcium pellets.



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

So, my paved parking lot and double driveway, about 10k square feet, has about 1.5-2 inches of ice on it now and I haven't been able to count on a local sander (another thread I'll start to get my own sander/salter) and decided to pick up 12 50 lb bags of calcium chloride.

I was told that this will break down and break up most of the ice on there where I can clear it down to the pavement. I have a plow truck.

So, once the precipitation stopped last night (haven't slept! ) I went out and very, very generously hand spread 6 bags of calcium chloride around the entire drive....it's been about 4 hours and it doesn't seem to be doing anything.....am I doing something wrong, or do I need to wait for the sun to come up to help create more moisture?

Any help would be appreciated....thanks.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

taxreliever;1712823 said:


> So, my paved parking lot and double driveway, about 10k square feet, has about 1.5-2 inches of ice on it now and I haven't been able to count on a local sander (another thread I'll start to get my own sander/salter) and decided to pick up 12 50 lb bags of calcium chloride.
> 
> I was told that this will break down and break up most of the ice on there where I can clear it down to the pavement. I have a plow truck.
> 
> ...


I am not a salt expert. One will post in a short while. Though I do know that it can be too cold for salt to melt ice.

Each type of salt has their own lowest temperature that they will work at. So google the type of salt that you are working.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

32vld;1712977 said:


> I am not a salt expert. One will post in a short while. Though I do know that it can be too cold for salt to melt ice.
> 
> Each type of salt has their own lowest temperature that they will work at. So google the type of salt that you are working.


Thanks....the bag actually says on it that it melts ice 25 degrees below zero.

It's aactually melting a little....I see the pellets breaking through the ice causing a bunch of little holes, but nothing where I can actually clear all of the ice.....I can't imagine putting more on there, but maybe I need to.

Also, I've read that I could pre-treat the drive with these pellets before it snows, but now that I'm here, I would like to clear the drive down to tar before we get any more layers.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Next time use a 50/50 mix with solar salt.
By the time the calcium starts working it's already gone....
In the 50/50 mix, the calcium starts the melting and the solar takes over


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

If you have 1.5-2 inches of ice it is going to take time. sunlight and people driving on it for it to create a "heat" reaction. You are most likely going to need to put more down as that much ice becoming water will diloute the "salt" .


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

The last two posts are all you need.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

deicepro;1713305 said:


> Next time use a 50/50 mix with solar salt.
> By the time the calcium starts working it's already gone....
> In the 50/50 mix, the calcium starts the melting and the solar takes over


Thank you.....is solar salt something that is also available at local hardware stores or is it a specialty item? I'll call around.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Hamelfire;1713306 said:


> If you have 1.5-2 inches of ice it is going to take time. sunlight and people driving on it for it to create a "heat" reaction. You are most likely going to need to put more down as that much ice becoming water will diloute the "salt" .


Thank you.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

SnowGuy73;1713594 said:


> The last two posts are all you need.


Thank you.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Next week, it looks like 5 straight days of mid to high 30's, so maybe I'll be able to clear it all then with a little more application and the mixture of solar......also, I've read that it's good to put the calcium down before a snow/ice storm so when it's time to plow or clear, the ice doesn't adhere to the pavement....do you think this would be good for me to do also?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The cal did it's job.

Just like salt, it burnt a hole threw the ice.
It then broke/melted some more breaking the bond between the ice and the pavement.

Now you can scrape it up.
Remove the "feet" shoes if you haven't all ready.
find a thin/weak spot and start to work.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1716070 said:


> The cal did it's job.
> 
> Just like salt, it burnt a hole threw the ice.
> It then broke/melted some more breaking the bond between the ice and the pavement.
> ...


Thanks.....I can see if working now.....even with the temps all day in the low teens, there is a layer under all the ice of water (you can bounce on the ice and see it move or watch it move when driven on with a vehicle), and it's breaking up in huge chunks.....with real warm temps coming this weekend, I think I'll try to get an edge where I can get the plow to push some of the ice and break it up more like you mentioned.

I have smooth pavement, so I've never used shoes.

Thanks again!


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Hamelfire;1713306 said:


> If you have 1.5-2 inches of ice it is going to take time. sunlight and people driving on it for it to create a "heat" reaction. You are most likely going to need to put more down as that much ice becoming water will diloute the "salt" .


So, I put a ton down in front of the doors and was able to get all the way down to the pavement very easily....hard to believe when the temp is in the high single digits and low teens to see puddles of water.....I actually had to get the push broom out and sweep the slush and water, but the front of my office is completely pavement......a 2 foot by 24 foot strip by my front door took an entire 50lb bag.....if I used this amount on my entire drive way, it would cost me $1900 in calcium.....going to see how much the solar salt is and I'll be prepared in the next few storms as I'll treat the driveway ahead of time and should keep costs way down.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

I am mixing 25% cc pellets and enviormental and getting good results.....for cost savings mix the cc with whatever you like (rock salt, ice melt etc.)..I find that applying any pellet to a dry surface has a tendency to blow off, so a little dusting will help create a none bonding surface


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

leolkfrm;1718024 said:


> I am mixing 25% cc pellets and enviormental and getting good results.....for cost savings mix the cc with whatever you like (rock salt, ice melt etc.)..I find that applying any pellet to a dry surface has a tendency to blow off, so a little dusting will help create a none bonding surface


Thank you.


----------

